# Is it the carbs or the calories that help put on mass?



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been on a lean bulk cycle for a couple of months, and am finding it difficult sometimes to get in the amount of carbs I need on a daily basis. I know there are carb powders that can help with this, but my question is more general.

Does anyone know if hitting the calories per day, or the carbs per day makes much of a difference in putting on mass. So if I am low on carbs and it isn't affecting my energy in the gym or recovery and i'm making up the calories either with protein or fats. Does this negatively affect my ability to pack on new muscle?

any thoughts welcome


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

calories. stop. carbs have their place in a nutrition plan, but when you eat a decent amount of carbs you're ok.

in my case i'm 88kg and i bulk with 3600 kcal and eat approx 300-350g of carbs. i could eat 150-200g carbs and still be 100% if i hit calories needed.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been reading a lot lately about how the bodybuilders of the 70s (this coming from some of their mouths directly) used to really go easy on the carbs even whilst bulking, with one big carb-up day a week for the sake of metabolism, insulin sensitivity and fullness. Obviously worked for them.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Calories.

You want to hit a basic minimum amount of fat, but beyond that carb/fat split is largely down to what works best for the individual, so experiment.

What are your current macros out of interest?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2015)

calories. its just very very hard to consistently add calories from fats and protein due to how filling they are.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> calories. its just very very hard to consistently add calories from fats and protein due to how filling they are.


Dunno about that, cheese, EVOO and nuts etc are pretty calorie dense and easy to get down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2015)

a bit here and there isnt but a diet mostly composed of protein and fats isnt plus you will need a ton of fibre from veg if you're eating low carbs.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Dunno about that, cheese, EVOO and nuts etc are pretty calorie dense and easy to get down.


Doesn't matter, the basis of any weight loss / fat loss program is calories. Then macro manipulation, nutrient timing for the more advanced, leaner individual could be applied.

Sorry misread what you were replying to, ignore me


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

hi buddy. If energy levels are currently unaffected it is likely you are eating enough carbs. With that being said carbs influence insulin levels more than protein and fat (much more) and insulin is a highly anabolic hormone.


----------

